
The Army Beat Its Recruitment Goals This Year by Targeting Students in Debt - vinnyglennon
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ne833d/the-army-beat-its-recruitment-goals-this-year-by-targeting-students-in-debt
======
aiscapehumanity
It fits too well together, not good really, using debt as a systematic driver
this way is nothing other than exploitation.

------
emsign
coming in 2020: get your student debt paid, end up in Iran.

